# posi temp



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone ever have a posi temp cause water hammer. It would bang when any faucet in the home was shut off. Psi was 70 and had a expansion tank. Changed cartridge and it went away.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

The dead zone!


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> The dead zone!



I thought It was just me


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

I did see that once. Did the balance ball in the old cartridge still move? The one I had didn't and was full of debris. 
Speaking of Moen... do you charge your customer for the cartridge and take the old one to the parts house and get change outs for free? I do.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Balancing spool?? Never experienced it personally but not sure what else would cause it.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bigwrenchjosh said:


> I did see that once. Did the balance ball in the old cartridge still move? The one I had didn't and was full of 7debris.
> Speaking of Moen... do you charge your customer for the cartridge and take the old one to the parts house and get change outs for free? I do.


Beat me to it, your supplier exchanges them for free? I've never asked but always assumed if you wanted the free cart you'd have to go through moen.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea it was a knock off posi temp cartridge. The spool still moved.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Moen only warranties to the original owner so the supply houses here won't exchange to my knowledge or else I'd be on that.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

They exchange here. So its a win win when you get a posi temp.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

dclarke said:


> Moen only warranties to the original owner so the supply houses here won't exchange to my knowledge or else I'd be on that.


That's what I thought.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

dclarke said:


> Moen only warranties to the original owner so the supply houses here won't exchange to my knowledge or else I'd be on that.


I'm in NJ and every supply house I deal with will exchange for ya. Maybe you want to check with Moen directly. Seems like your supply house may be taking advantage of it's clientele.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

There isn't a supply house that I deal with that will exchange them. If I want a free one I go through moen. I bought one one time and sent the old one in. Now I have one on the truck and when I use it I turn around and send the next one in.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My supply house exchange them right over the counter. bout time I finally got a leg up on you guys after hearing all the great prices y'all get on water heaters and toilets.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am in Moen's program, and they send me cartridges and repair parts by the dozen, every couple months, free.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> I am in Moen's program, and they send me cartridges and repair parts by the dozen, every couple months, free.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


"program"? I'd like to hear more. PM if you wish. Thanks


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Rj would have a great response for you if he wasnt banned.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> "program"? I'd like to hear more. PM if you wish. Thanks


Same here


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I will look it up when I get home. I am at a high school basketball game. I will post it either tonight or tomorrow. It is sweet. They give me free stuff, and always ask if that is all. It works great because my customers get free parts and I just charge for time. They have sent me free faucets, I mean like the 400 dollar kind.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

I had something like that with Koehler when I was working with a company. When I left so did my deal. Please share this info. It is nice to be able to provide savings to h/o that doesn't come out of my pocket. With Koehlers supply's it just make you look that much more (the man) when you have the right part on hand.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

http://pro.moen.com/
they don't have the same program that I signed up for. Itm was called the Moen Certified Service Plumber program. You had to sign up, watch some videos and take a test, pretty simple stuff, but it's not there. I would suggest signing up with whatever program they have, I have got sent on service calls to warranty faucets, etc. They wouldn't pay cash, but they sent me a couple faucets worth about 300 dollars instead of money.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

The pro plus knock every time. That's all my co uses but after having numerous problems with the knock offs I won't use them. Takes less than 5 mins on the phone with Moen to get them free. Speaking of the posi temp cartridge...any of you guys use a screw and drill to get the stubborn ones out? Works like a charm. Used to be a pro at chipping them out until I learned this trick.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Chadillac80 said:


> The pro plus knock every time. That's all my co uses but after having numerous problems with the knock offs I won't use them. Takes less than 5 mins on the phone with Moen to get them free. Speaking of the posi temp cartridge...any of you guys use a screw and drill to get the stubborn ones out? Works like a charm. Used to be a pro at chipping them out until I learned this trick.


Please share your technique, the hard water around here makes every one stubborn.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Moen tech support says to screw 3" screws into it and use vice grips. Haven't had problems with just the grips and a screwdriver to pry with yet.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just use a cartridge puller.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I replace them crappy faucet with Moentrol..


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Please share your technique, the hard water around here makes every one stubborn. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Drill a screw on the right front side of the cartridge at a slight angle aiming for the balancing spool and it pushes the cartridge right out. I use the puller but lots of times it doesn't work breaking the stem off. That's when this works great. No chipping.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been lucky enough not to break any during removal. I'll keep my fingers crossed and knock on wood.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

dclarke said:


> I just use a cartridge puller.


 What do you do when the stem breaks off?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Chadillac80 said:


> What do you do when the stem breaks off?


Cuss and chisel


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

We posted that at the same time! Ha. Question answered. Sometimes the set screw in the handle is stripped where you have to either drill it out or break the handle off. Drilling it is always not the best option in my opinion. Just break it off..screw the cartridge out and replace. @dclarke


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've not had one come apart. I use the puller to twist the cartridge before I pull. I haven't had to change tons of them but the ones I have usually go fairly easy.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Video! I think you suggested it before... I tried it but did something Wrong and scared the valve body, then I had to replace EVERYTHING.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

dclarke said:


> I've not had one come apart. I use the puller to twist the cartridge before I pull. I haven't had to change tons of them but the ones I have usually go fairly easy.


Same here, I do them all the time. Seems to be a regional thing with the water quality causing the rubbers to adhere to the valve body, I guess. I've had the rubbers be left in pieces but that's it, knock on wood. Now, we'll see what tomorrow brings lol.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had the rubber adhere to the valve body too. That's why you twist the cartridge to break it free before pulling it. Not saying anyone is doing anything wrong just personally I haven't ran into any major issue with removal.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've even had them where the handle is stuck on the stem and in the process of trying to wiggle it free the stem breaks. Water quality is the main factor here. Water here in Texas is pretty hard in certain areas.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never had a positemp stick, but the old Moen 1220 cartridges were a pain at times. A bit of heat on the valve body greatly improved the chances of successfully removing one without having to cuss at a broken stem.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Around here I've had a posi temp cartridge literally crumble on removal. The plastic body was super brittle kinda like cpvc gets over time. Put my puller on it and started twisted to break the gaskets free when it's just fell to pieces. Now I'm starting to wish I worked in y'all's neck of the woods....


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Chadillac80 said:


> Around here I've had a posi temp cartridge literally crumble on removal. The plastic body was super brittle kinda like cpvc gets over time. Put my puller on it and started twisted to break the gaskets free when it's just fell to pieces. Now I'm starting to wish I worked in y'all's neck of the woods....


With out water here you would be wishing you had the issues with stuck cartridges instead of some of our problems. Plus the plumbing market is over saturated with plumbing companies in my area. The companies close by are doing the majority of their work an hour away because there's no money locally.


----------

